# Ariana Grande & Jennette McCurdy - Promoshoot for Sam & Cat 2013 (2x)



## Sachse (5 März 2013)

freu ich mich wie Bolle drauf :WOW:



 

​


----------



## Harry1982 (6 März 2013)

Neue Serie?


----------



## Sachse (6 März 2013)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Neue Serie?



korrekt, der Nachfolger von iCarly & Victorious


----------



## Harry1982 (6 März 2013)

Schön. Mit Vicy?


----------



## Death Row (6 März 2013)

Dankesehr. Jetzt muss nur noch Liz Gillies ihre Serie finden


----------



## Tight66955 (7 März 2013)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Schön. Mit Vicy?



nein leider ohne Vic

danke für die Bilder


----------



## Sportivo (13 März 2013)

Thanks Ariana!


----------



## Distroyer (30 Apr. 2013)

sehr gut, thx =)


----------



## nasefgh (15 Sep. 2018)

Danke für die Bilder!


----------

